# Adding an extra Rooflite - How?



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

Hi again.

The next thing I want to do is to add a central rooflite (I fancy the 50cm perspex Famia - though it seems like Bambi, are there any alternatives with blackout blinds available?)

How do I go about fitting one please? How do I cut the roof? What is it made of? What would I use to seal the rooflite in place? etc etc

Again, a guide suitable for a six year old would be appreciated.

Fanx a million


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Guide*

Hello,

Contact the manufacturer for a roof plan would be a first.

I fitted a Fiamma Fan Vent. Contacted the supplying dealer and was lucky to speak to a Mechanic who had already done just what I had, in exactly the same place. Talked me through it over the phone mm x mm.

Despite this, I still measured it about 20 or so times.

Our roof is sandwich Sheet, aluminum one sheet one side, foam and hardboard inside. Pilot drilled and cut with a decent JigSaw.

Turned out easy, very. Apart from worrying about not only cutting a hole in the roof but in the wrong place.

With ours, it was to be cut parallel to the bathroom one so the beams ran straight accross. Was a case of checking measurements and using a beam sensor to double check the location of cross members.

I hope that makes some sense?

Trev.


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

I just fitted a Remis (OEM style) rooflight to our Hymer. It was very easy but daunting to cut.

There are lots of nasty cheap rooflights around (esp pop-up ones), so I'd choose carefully and go for a good make such as Remis, or a Heki mini rooflight. Ultimately, you may be constrained by the type that you want ie pop-up or hinged, clear or opaque, blinds / fly netting.

Choose the (fllat) location carefully avoiding cross members (if your roof has them) and wires. Also remember to put any hinged side forwards.

Your roof light should come with a fitting guide and a template, though you can draw around the rooflight lip (that extends into the roof panel)leaving some clearance. Working from the outside, drill all 4 corners with a drill that it sufficent to accept a jig saw blade. Then cut between the holes and fit the roof light. There will be flange that goes inside and which is screwed directly to the outside part, so pulling the 2 parts togther and sandwiching the roof between. Before fitting you will need to apply a good elastomeric sealant (such as sikaflex (££££) or the stuff they use to bond car panels: don't use silicone) around the outer flange so that it oozes out as you tighten.

Good luck.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't forget to use a Sikaflex primer to make sure it's a good seal.

Kev.


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

*Adding an extra Rooflite - How*

When I fitted one to my Hymer I made a template with a piece of card board so the vent fitted into it then placed it on the roof where it needed fitting marked it out ensuring you allow a little for marking on the inside of the hole in the template so the fit is not to tight. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

My AT Tracker roof is fiberglass/polystyrene/plywood.
There are a number of electrical wires running behind the ply at various points!!


----------

